# Your black friday-cyber monday/ holiday purchases.



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

I wanted to become a producer in the cigar pron biz, instead of just being a consumer, so I thought I would start this thread.
What did you get for yourself or others over the big shopping weekend? 
I got
View attachment 73464

Refills for my box of my Father Le Bijou PRs.
Box of Oliva 2010 V Maddies
Box of Camacho 10th
5er of Viaje 50/50 Black that I have been searching for for months.
A few of the Viaje holiday blend from last year to share with others around, you guessed it, the holidays.
A tenner of the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. A buddy gave me one from a sampler and I thought it was great for a sub $3 smoke.
Some of this will be going into my fellow noob smoking buddy's Christmas present, the rest will nap until spring.
Now lets see yours!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just 35 more smokes. I know most people here don't like infused. I call those BOTL " Antacids " :lol:
But actually my Naturals humidor is full so the "Acidor" looked barren and needed some stock to catch up.
None of this info will help you, however somewhat topical.. 

Quantity 2 Acid Blondie - 4 x 38-5 Cigars
Quantity 1 CAO Flavours - Moontrance Petite Corona - 4 x 38-Box of 25


Like some others here have said.. This is likely it for the year. Couple hundred smokes here.


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

​Antacids, love it.
I enjoy a coffee infused now and then. Whatever your palate enjoys...


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Get some pictures up if you can guys, would be great to see what you got!


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

Lets try that again, thought I had a pic up the first time.


----------



## helgusmc (Nov 23, 2012)

First Humidor and start of sticks


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Two boxes of my go-to cigar for $1.95 a stick 










And of course, Warren, being my ex-llama buddy, threw in a Cohiba cutter for me


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I picked up (well, not yet but I reserved it) a box of Davidoff Double R Colorado Claro and some "other" cigars.


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Some nice pics there, congrats on the first humi jerry!


----------



## helgusmc (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Ozzy


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a Padron No. 88 natural Sampler! 
1 1964 Anniversary
1 2000
1 3000
1 4000
1 5000


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't catch any good Black Friday deals on smokes and haven't been able to buy any smokes for a while... Probably shouldn't have bought anything but, there's no way I couldn't pass these up @ Amazon.com.









$180 Black Friday plus came w/ Playstation All Stars Battle Royale, 3 Free Months of PS Plus & some other random stuff.









$32 for a controller, dam right I'm going to buy one. Jak & Daxter for $15. 3 classic games remastered on PS3 for $5 each; Steal.

Hopefully next year more cigar merchants have some great deals. I mean it's not like they can't afford to give us 20% off and still make good $ off each sale.


----------

